#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-27
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<victortyau> llego el hombre mas famoso en floss-pa
 * libertcharrua se acaba de comer un choripan asado a al estufa
<libertcharrua> jajaja
<libertcharrua> que tal victortyau 
<libertcharrua> si je suis internationalite
<libertcharrua> como andas magu42 
<victortyau> si
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ bien y usted?
<victortyau> bueno ya en panama conocen a libertcharrua
<libertcharrua> bien que dice señor 
<magu42> con calor supongo
<victortyau> y que es una persona de muchos conocimientos
<libertcharrua> magu42, tu que eres medio meteorólogo rural que es cunado el vienmto esta sur surreste
<magu42> frio y limpiando
<libertcharrua> jajja victortyau alabancioso
<libertcharrua> ah llevandose las nubes
<libertcharrua> que bueno
<libertcharrua> aunque no esta taann frio mas bien baja la sensación térmica por el vioento pero frio en si no siento
<magu42> pero si mis años en el campo me fallan  acudo al accuweather , nunca me ha fallado  jeje
<libertcharrua> jajajja
<libertcharrua> como mi abuelo que hacia santiguar las vacas por la vichera y despues le metia una vacuna
<magu42> y.....por las dudas vio!!
<magu42> yo no creo en brujas , pero que las hay , las hay .  Reza el dicho
<libertcharrua> mi abuelo era vacunador de aftosa en su zona
<libertcharrua> era el que hiba en el petiso a todos lados a vacunar
<libertcharrua> años después, mi tio era el que sin ser enfermero
<libertcharrua> estava autorizado a ir a dar inyecciones a los viejos de la zona jejej
<libertcharrua> yo cuando hiba de visita lo ayudaba tomando la presión de los viejos jaja
<victortyau> como vas libertcharrua
<libertcharrua> </nostagic>
<victortyau> que te cuentas
<victortyau> ??
<libertcharrua> 1, 2, 3 ,4
<victortyau> contando
 * magu42 tiene una dificultad con el update manager , reinicia y vuelve  (cree)
<libertcharrua> ups a ver que le pasa a magu42
<libertcharrua> se te tranco el LMDE? magu42 
<magu42> no , estoy en squeeze y el update manager aparecio ,pero no instala las acutualizaciones
<magu42> ni debian es infalible
<libertcharrua> eso pasa por instalar desde dvd
<magu42> ya me habia pasado una vez y no me acuerdo como lo arreglé , ya me voy a acordar
<magu42> sip
<libertcharrua> netinstall y a poner lo necesario nada mas y no dejar tantacosa al capricho de los manejadores gráficos jejje
<libertcharrua> che un reconfigure --a?
<magu42> le mandé este  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a  y no hubo caso
<magu42> bajo las acutualizaciones pero no quieren instalarse 
<libertcharrua> pa ese no lo conozco que es phigh?
<libertcharrua> probaste update desde consola para ver que error te tira?
<libertcharrua> bah yo me emto capaz no precisas ayuda jaja
<magu42> le estoy desde la consola , el grafico se cuelga y lo tengo que matar  desde el Top
<libertcharrua> y que te dice la consola?
<magu42> estoy probando un reconfigure común
<virusuy> no rompan nada
<libertcharrua> virusuy, ese es magu42  el que rompió algo me parece
<magu42> hay algun instalador colgado que no me deja actualizar , ya lo voy a encontrar al muy h de .....
<virusuy> ps -e | grep apt
<virusuy> ahi sacas el proceso que esta usando apt y despues con kill <pid>
<virusuy> cambiando <pid> por el numero de PID que te devuelve el comando ps -e | grep apt
<magu42> dame un segundo antes de eso virusuy , que les paso el paste del upgrade
<magu42> virusuy libertcharrua   http://paste.debian.net/121101/    esto es nuevo para mi
<magu42> y el ps -e | grep apt  me da esto  : 
<magu42> root@magu42:/home/magu42# ps -e | grep apt
<magu42>  2708 pts/0    00:00:00 apt-get
<magu42>  2710 pts/0    00:00:00 apt-listchanges
<magu42>  9311 pts/0    00:00:00 apt-get
<magu42>  9313 pts/0    00:00:00 apt-listchanges
<magu42> cual asesino?
<virusuy> mata al 2708
<virusuy> y el 9311
<virusuy> vas a tener que correrlo como sudo
<magu42> ok
<virusuy> sudo kill 2708
<virusuy> y sudo kill 9311
<virusuy> despues tira devuelta ps -e | grep apt
<libertcharrua> esta en debian virusuy sera como root
<magu42> y siguen ahi!!!!!
<virusuy> kill -9 2708
<virusuy> kill -9 9311
<libertcharrua> a lo mejor tiro cualquiera pero si lo hace desde la tty desactivando gdm primero?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ con el -9 se murieron . porque??
<magu42> que hace el -9?
<libertcharrua> R.I.P procesos malditos
<virusuy> magu42: 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ 
<virusuy> el .9
<magu42> googleaba 
<virusuy> el -9
<virusuy> es asi
<virusuy> kill 
<virusuy> manda a matar a lproeso
<virusuy> proceso
<virusuy> osea, el sistema le dice al rpoceso "terminate loco"
<magu42> si
<virusuy> y el proceso repsonde "no macho, no puedo porque estoy escribiendo un archivo"
<virusuy> con el -9
<virusuy> el sistema le dice al proceso "matate, no me importa que estes haciendo, solo matate"
<virusuy> y el proceso hace eso
<virusuy> si esta escribiendo archivos, los deja ahi.. corrompidos o  a medio camino
<virusuy> por eso es un arma de doble filo
<magu42> ahhh  ok virusuy  , entendido
<magu42> grax
<virusuy> no es recomendable usarlo
<virusuy> es mas, mejor usar kill solo
<virusuy> o kill -5 si mal no recuerdo
<virusuy> que son distintas peticiones de que se termine el proeceso pero mas saludables
<magu42> gracias el man del kill  no me habia ayudado
<virusuy> hay un documento en internet
<virusuy> que te detalla cada kill
<libertcharrua> virusuy, maestro muy bien explicado me quedo claro a mi también
<virusuy> libertcharrua: buenisimo
<magu42> yo siempre he usado el kill común sin problema pero en este caso me sirvio el -9  que ni sabia que existia
<magu42> gracias nuevamente virusuy 
<virusuy> existen mas niveles
<virusuy> creo que va del 0 al 9 los de kill
<virusuy> y hasta el 30 los demas
<virusuy> no recuerdo ni tengo ganas de googlear
<magu42> jajaja  está bien virusuy , yo googleo 
<virusuy> magu42: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/programming/linux_pgsignals.html
<magu42> gracias 
<libertcharrua> lo peor de todo magu42 que eso benia en los cursos de benny jajaajja 
<libertcharrua> y yo estava olvidado
<magu42> si??  me rifé esa bolilla porque no me acuerdo jeje
<libertcharrua> pero lo mio jejej
<libertcharrua> es que como funciona el kill solo generalmente no lo guardo mi disco duro biológico
<magu42> igual siempre el upgrade termina en lo de antes http://paste.debian.net/121101/    y yo nunca toqué nada de Samba
<magu42> ahora si que ando perdido
<libertcharrua> necesitas samba?
<libertcharrua> quizá desinstalandolo
<magu42> para nada
<magu42> estaba pensando eso  jeje
<libertcharrua> eso te lo instalo solo el dvd cuando instalaste debian?
<magu42> si , de hecho no está instaldo samba
<magu42> pero si una libreria 
<magu42> libwbclient0
<magu42> que tienen algo colgado
<magu42> ya se está yendo
<magu42> uhhh  no!!!!!!     me quiere desinstalar una torta de cosas que preciso
<magu42> mejor la dejo por ahora 
<libertcharrua> jajjaaja por eso deje de lado la idea de instaalr dvds debian
<libertcharrua> cd a lo suno
<libertcharrua> mejor por net install 
<libertcharrua> sin espejos
<magu42> jjaaja  no lo vuelvo a hacer!!!
<libertcharrua> yo instalo gnome-core
<libertcharrua> y le voy agregando 
<libertcharrua> aunque a veces se complica alguna lib
<libertcharrua> pero nada que no se soluciones
<magu42> hay un conflicto con esa lib , ya le voy a encontrar la vuelta , igual funciona todo
<magu42> ja
<magu42> te habias ido justo cuando pude arreglarlo libertcharrua  jaja
<libertcharrua> jajaj
<libertcharrua> estava registrando mi nick en irc hispano
<libertcharrua> che y como fue la solución?
<magu42> sino a quien se lo digo !!
<magu42> como esa lib era de Samba pero tocaba a otras aplicaciones , y samba no estaba instalado
<magu42> solucion
<magu42> instalé samba
<libertcharrua> ah y se arreglo todo¿
<magu42> y esa lib se actualizó 
<libertcharrua> o sea habia que darle algo para ahcer
<libertcharrua> hacer*
<magu42> y el upgrade corrió sin problemas
<magu42> se vé que sí , no queria quedar al dope 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> pa´que instalo el dvd1?????
<magu42> por puro vago!!! ahora pago las consecuencias
<libertcharrua> jaja instalr mas cosas que nos necesitas
<libertcharrua> ojo una vez use samba
<libertcharrua> un conocido de mi hermano precisava respaldar 21 gb de fotos
<libertcharrua> las pase a mi pc y se las grabe
<libertcharrua> estubo toda la noche pasando las fotos jaja
<magu42> ahora quedó instaldo  samba , si algun dia lo preciso yá está ahi  jeje
<libertcharrua> jeje si
<libertcharrua> ahora el programa que se te colgó fue el gestor de actualizaciones ese estilo ubuntu?
<magu42> cuando reinstale debian en dos o tres años . lo voy a hacer del cd1 o netinstall
<magu42> si , ese
<magu42> lo mate de una he hice todo en la terminal y con synaptic
<libertcharrua> como sera que funciona tan bien en ubuntu ese programa y end ebian siemrpe jode todo?
<magu42> si , no sé porque, en LMDE me habia pasado algo parecido pero con perl  y me barrió el xchat 
<magu42> tuve que instalar la ultima version de xchat de la pagina oficial a mano por el dichoso Perl 
 * magu42 mira el update-manager-gnome   en synaptic con ganas de borrarlo
<magu42> update-manager-core 
<libertcharrua> aja
<libertcharrua> y si puedes hacer todo desde terminal si pa que
<magu42> si . pero no debería pasar eso, los que no les gusta la terminal , mejor ni tocar debian 
<magu42> y eso que el squeeze es una bala en comparación con los anteriores
<libertcharrua> bueno para eso estan ubuntu y mint
<libertcharrua> o mandrivas
<libertcharrua> o fedoras
<libertcharrua> todo tiene su precio jejeje
<libertcharrua> ojo que xp al menos tenia buenas opciones desde símbolo del sistema hay que ponerse nada ams
<libertcharrua> yo lo usaba para emular unos juegos dos
<magu42> siempre use el cmd en windows tengo todavia el manual de DOS
<libertcharrua> los jugaba una vvez y ta jajja
<libertcharrua> solo para ver que podia hacerlo
<magu42> para ciertas cosas de hdd´s  era mejor por la terminal
<magu42> igual que en linux
<magu42> ahora los comandos no está en windows , hay que instalar DOS a mano primero
<magu42> o no todos al menos
<libertcharrua> aja
<libertcharrua> yo a veces hago dir para ver carpetas
<libertcharrua> y hacerme el crak delante de los amigos
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> hace años que no toco nada en win y eso que tengo uno instalado que no lo usa nadi
<magu42> nadie*
<libertcharrua> bueno voy a ver si duermo
<libertcharrua> entro mas temprano lego
<libertcharrua>  a als 9
<magu42> si yo igual 
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> mañana cortado grrrr
<magu42> de madrugada casi
<magu42> uhh
<libertcharrua> resto de la semana continuao
<libertcharrua> un dia a la semana cortado cada uno
<libertcharrua> por el tema de los libres
<magu42>  y bueno un dia solo no hay problema
<magu42> antes estabas bien jodido con eso
<libertcharrua> no hay seguro
<libertcharrua> si me acuerdo jajajja cortado y en maldonado
<magu42> uhh  cierto
<libertcharrua> beueno tamañana
<magu42> chau libertcharrua 
<invitado> hola
<invitado> que tal ??
<invitado> quisiera obtener el Ubuntu desktop, se puede bajar o pedir el cd no ??
<invitado> ????
<Natalia> hola a todos
<Natalia> perdi mi contraseña....raios no se donde pedirla nuevamente..saben?
<CARLIX> Hola como andan?
<CARLIX> les queria comentar que estoy haciendo un video en youtube para demostrar el potencial de ubuntu y que se pueden jugar juegos
<CARLIX> pero mi problema es que a la hora de grabar el video con el programa las aplicaciones 3d como los juegos no funcionan
<CARLIX> en realidad si pero en el video no se ven
<carlix_> hola?
<carlix_> hay alguien conectado?
<carlix_> queria preguntar algo
<carlix_> si me pueden decir si hay alguien disponible si no es molestia
<carlix_> hola?
<carlix> Les queria comentar que estoy haciendo un video en youtube para demostrar el potencial de ubuntu y que se pueden jugar juegospero mi problema es que a la hora de grabar el video con el programa las aplicaciones 3d como los juegos no funcionan, en realidad si pero en el video no se ven Ayuda!!!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-28
<virusuy> hoy creo que soy el representante oficial del Sr. PabloRubianes en la reunion
<virusuy> si no se presenta antes
<carlix> Les queria comentar que estoy haciendo un video en youtube para demostrar el potencial de ubuntu y que se pueden jugar juegospero mi problema es que a la hora de grabar el video con el programa las aplicaciones 3d como los juegos no funcionan, en realidad si pero en el video no se ven Ayuda!!!
<virusuy> bueno, arranca la reunion ?
<virusuy> o esperamos a alguien ? magu42 asterismo danielmato 
<danielmato> buenas noches
<virusuy> como andas danielmato 
<asterismo> hola gente
<asterismo> como andan?
<danielmato> bien, vos virusuy?
<virusuy> bien
<danielmato> saludos asterismo, tanto tiempo que no hablabamos
<virusuy> con frio, por bañarme e ir a buscar a mi novia al trabajo
<magu42> holas
<asterismo> que frio loco
<virusuy> frio ?
<asterismo> yo toy observando en el observatorio
<asterismo> toda la noche
<asterismo> estoy cagadisimo de frio
<virusuy> tenes estufa ?
<asterismo> tengo el aire al mango
<danielmato> esta lindo para estar en los molinos...
<virusuy> ahhhhh
<asterismo> pero el termometro no sube de 15 grados
<asterismo> eso es frio si estas quieto
<asterismo> afuera tengo pera...
<asterismo> 6 grados
<virusuy> que hdp !!!!!!!
<asterismo> ta friito
<asterismo> ahh
<danielmato> ta lindo para la cria del pinguino moteado
<asterismo> pera
<asterismo> estuve 1 hora en plaza colon esperando el bondy
<asterismo> ese detalle es importante
<virusuy> y donde vivis asterismo 
<asterismo> hace 1 semana que vivo en el pinar
<asterismo> hasta entonces vivia en malvin norte
<asterismo> pero el observatorio queda cerca de la paz
<virusuy> uhhh
<virusuy> de menos
<danielmato> no te queda mejor el 468 en rondeau?
<asterismo> no
<asterismo> me fui de facultad hoy
<danielmato> ahhhh
<asterismo> igual de colon me tengo que tomar el L8
<asterismo> el 468 sigue para la paz... el OALM queda entre la paz y las piedras....
<asterismo> me deja a 7 kilometros el 468
<asterismo> el L8 me deja a 1 cuadra
<asterismo> ja
<asterismo> pero pasa cada 1:15 horas
<asterismo> y hoy lo perdi
<asterismo> y entonces lentamente alcance el equilibrio termico con el ambiente que me rodeaba....
<danielmato> te alcanzan 15 minutos para igualar el ambiente, te sobraron como 50 minutos...
<libertcharrua> buenas noches com estan todos respetables señores de ubuntu-uy
<danielmato> buenas noches mr libertcharrua 
<pcapeluto> buenas noches gente, como andan?
<danielmato> hola pcapeluto 
<libertcharrua> que dice danielmato 
<libertcharrua> como le va magu42 
<danielmato> ya me estaba por ir... pero aparecieron y me quedo un ratito
<libertcharrua> que cuenta pcapeluto 
<magu42> como anda don libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> aqui recién llegao del yugo diario
<virusuy> rubianes me pidio que hablaran si sale o no juntada el sabado
<pcapeluto> pah... tamos iguales, y para colmo la gripw no ayuda nada
<pcapeluto> estos fríos son matadores, cayó mi gurí, mi viejo mi hermana y yo
<libertcharrua> pa el baby
<libertcharrua> posponganlo hasta que pasen los frios mas bien en aghosto
<libertcharrua> o era juntada de laburo?
<pcapeluto> Yo hasta mas cerca del fin de semana no puedo confirmar nada
<danielmato> pcapeluto: me preguntan por fono como hacer aportes en la pagina nueva
<pcapeluto> $$$ ?
<pcapeluto> en casa
<pcapeluto> jajaja
<pcapeluto> Pueden descargar el código desde Launchpad
<pcapeluto> las modificaciones también son subidas al Launchpad
<pcapeluto> pueden hacerlo usando bzr desde línea de comandos o con algún cliente gráfico
<pcapeluto> BazaarExplorer es muy bueno para ello
<pcapeluto> danielmato: que tipo de aporte quieren hacer ?
<danielmato> ya esta, lo mande pal launchpad... 
<danielmato> no dinero no...
<danielmato> era para postear preguntas, respuestas...
<pcapeluto> bien
<pcapeluto> como un askubuntu?
<pcapeluto> virusuy.. y ahora que te picó
<pcapeluto> al vuelo leo virus-FAK
<danielmato> algo asi...
<danielmato> gente, el frio me tiene acobardado y se me acaba de terminar la garrafa de la estufa...
<danielmato> portaos mal y cuidaos bien
<danielmato> abrazo
<PabloRubianes> hola terricolas
<libertcharrua>              jelous PabloRubianes                        
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<Ein[Damian]> virusy-AFK: que haces en el planet de fedora jaja??!? saludos (solo paso a saludar!)
<libertcharrua> con frio en la pelada y no encuentro el gorro de lana
<PabloRubianes> yo llegando a casa me congele
<pcapeluto> Como anda pablorubianes... no me diga que con frío 
<pcapeluto> jajaj
<PabloRubianes> jaja no no... estoy jugando con conky
<PabloRubianes> me parece que ahora si la rompi
<pcapeluto> ahhh eso es bueno pa entrar en alor
<pcapeluto> calor
<PabloRubianes> mira
<PabloRubianes> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pablorubianes-uy/Pantallazo.png
 * libertcharrua tomo una sopita instantánea y entró en calor enseguifda
<PabloRubianes> hice un frankentain de como 3 scripts de compiz y uno de LUA
<pcapeluto> ah... está bueno,lo probé el otro día, pero no se ve bien si tenés imágenes como fondo
<PabloRubianes> tengo los dos narvales narajas que vienen con el 11.04
<PabloRubianes> si tenes imagenes se complica
<PabloRubianes> tengo que ver como se cargan los redondeles esos porque queiro uno para la bateria y dos mas para los otros nucleos
<pcapeluto> Yo ahora estoy probando los nuevos screenlets
<pcapeluto> los adaptaron a unity
<PabloRubianes> y que onda? siguen horribles?
<pcapeluto> Mejoraron un poco
<PabloRubianes> pero no son plasma
<pcapeluto> pero como todas estas cosas no son muy prácticas
<pcapeluto> no no... lejos de los plasmoides
<PabloRubianes> mandaste el mail por el mantel?
<pcapeluto> Pero si me escribiste vos diciendo que lo habías arreglado....
<PabloRubianes> yo te dije que habia hablado con la chica del consejo
<pcapeluto> jajajajaja
<PabloRubianes> vos me dijiste que te encargabas de mandar el mail pidiendo el mantel
<PabloRubianes> parecemos los defensas de river
<PabloRubianes> jajajja
<pcapeluto> yo le respondi... como para quedar bien.
<pcapeluto> eso tengo de tu correo
<pcapeluto> lo interpreté como que ya le habías respondido
<PabloRubianes> yo respondi para quedar bien pero es a otro mail que hay que mandar
<pcapeluto> jajaja no se con que quedarme... si con el descenso de River o la batalla campal del final
<PabloRubianes> en el primer mail de ella esta el mail al que hay que mandar
<pcapeluto> Ok
<PabloRubianes> decime si lo encontras sino te lo paso
<pcapeluto> Si, lo vi, estaba en la cuenta de gmail lo que pasa, no la de ubuntu.org.uy
<PabloRubianes> yo me quedo con el descenso... no se porque pero estaba mirando el partido de curiosidad pero me salio de adentro el "gooool" cuando los clavo Belgrano
<PabloRubianes> y la pelea le hicieron pelota el camion a cronica, no pasaron nada asi en el medio del quilombo, y TN son blanditos... con el gas lacrimógeno se iban para atras
<PabloRubianes> eso no es periodismo :P
<pcapeluto> jajajajajjaja
<pcapeluto> Que apellidos raros que tienen estos de Canonical
<pcapeluto> Laura Czajkowski
<pcapeluto> Petra Puchelova
<pcapeluto> no se...
<pcapeluto> no parecen de Canonilandia
<PabloRubianes> laura no es de canonical
<PabloRubianes> es una de las del loco council
<pcapeluto> igual... es rrrrrarisimo el apellido
<PabloRubianes> si 
<ratmanlab> hi
<fbp2020> hola a todos
<fbp2020> vivo en guadalajara mexico
<fbp2020> en mi compu esta el ubuntu como puedo ver mi cel por cable
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> algun lugar donde conseguir el firefox 5 
<pandote> de facil instalacion?
<pandote> o lo puedo hacer desde una terminal
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-29
<jp_> alguien conoce alguna forma de programar aplicaciones iphone/ipad sobre ubuntu??
<jp_> alguien conoce alguna forma de programar aplicaciones iphone/ipad sobre ubuntu??
<virusuy> BUENAS
<virusuy> noche laburando, 
<virusuy> pero en el canal siempre
<Triviox> buenas virusuy
<virusuy> Triviox: hola
<Triviox> stallman me hace sentir culpable por usar facebook =(
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> por?
<Triviox> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apMi7T9FU0s
<Triviox> soy complice de facebook
<Triviox> por el efecto de red; gracias a mi facebook sigue creciendo y ganando mas poder
<Triviox> =(
<virusuy> que se vaya a c... stallman
<virusuy> boludeces sabe decir
<Triviox> yo que se; para mi es un tipo coherente; lo cual ya es más que valorable
<Triviox> y en su momento se puso al hombro el tema del software libre; cuando no estaba tan de moda.-
<virusuy> si, 
<virusuy> es verdad
<virusuy> pero choerencia , mucho no tiene
<virusuy> en algunas cosas se le patina
<virusuy> bueno, comida china @ ibm hoy... vamo y vamo!
<Spaceghost> ibm?
<virusuy> Spaceghost: se, laburo aca
<Spaceghost> ahp, joya
<Spaceghost> raro que trabajes de noche ahí
<virusuy> se, hay que terminar pendientes... 
<virusuy> igual son pagas... con comida inc.
<Spaceghost> ahh
<virusuy> pagas o me tomo las horas, como yo quiera
<virusuy> pero la comida si o si
<Spaceghost> pero no son extras, no?
<Spaceghost> che, alguno de vds. ha probado SpringRTS? es decir, algún juego que use ese motor
<virusuy> Spaceghost: si, son extras
<Spaceghost> ah, mejor aún entonces
<virusuy> sep :)
<Spaceghost> no conocía nada, y me parece por demás interesante, hacía tiempo que buscaba algún juego RTS open source que fuese usable
<virusuy> sysadmin@nigt
<virusuy> night*
<Spaceghost> ah
<virusuy> pero solo por hoy eh
<virusuy> en realidad hoy fue sysadmin@day
<virusuy> all day
<virusuy> jejeje
<virusuy> Lo bueno es que aprendo pila
<virusuy> todo el dia con Linux y Unix
<virusuy> cosas buenas si o si aprendo
<Spaceghost> para ser sysadmin casi todo lo aprendes tipo, en base a experiencia y cosas que leas de forma autodidacta? es decir, no hay tipo una carrera que se estudie para eso?
<Spaceghost> una carrera que la salida natural sea ser sysadmin
<virusuy> Spaceghost: existen, pero la posta es experiencia
<Spaceghost> yo estoy estudiando ing. en computación, me parece que me están gustando tipo las cosas más abstractas
<Ein[Damian]> magu42: Marcelo es Marcelo (creo que entenderás)
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ holas , recién me siento en la pc y veo un mensje de einDamian
<magu42> 22:01 Ein[Damian]> magu42: Marcelo es Marcelo (creo que entenderás)
<libertcharrua> jajjajaa
<magu42> era quien pensabamos nomás
<libertcharrua> que alivio para marcelo sobre todo de estar seguro de el ser el 
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> yo acabo de compilar...
<libertcharrua> una sopa de pollo con arroz maggy
<magu42> compilar que?
<magu42> ahhh
<libertcharrua> facil no mas no tengo gaans de cocinar en serio a estas  horas
<magu42> ya veo 
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ vago
<libertcharrua> labure como burro hoy che
<magu42> se va a morir de hambre
<libertcharrua> por que no sabia lo que hacia digo
<libertcharrua> mañana tengo libre capaz hago un puchero
<magu42> todo el dia laburando y después sopitas , no me parece buena idea en invierno 
<libertcharrua> de nochecomo cena esta bien
<libertcharrua> eso si desayuno huevos fritos
<magu42> al lo yanky 
<magu42> con panceta frita y huevos revueltos te falta
<libertcharrua> no comprendo bien el concepto huevo revuelto
<libertcharrua> me parece se refiere al huevo frito no?
<libertcharrua> siempre lo senti en las pelis
<libertcharrua> nunca se me ocurrió googlearlo
<magu42> creo que es como un huevo escalfado pero revuelto , sin aceite
<libertcharrua> ah bárbaro me aclaraste  pila
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> sobre todo con escalfado
<magu42> cosas de mi esposa , yo ni idea de cocina
<libertcharrua> ah ya case interesante
<libertcharrua> ah en vez de fritarlos los ponen en agua caliente pero sin que llegue al punto de evullición
<magu42> xatamente
<libertcharrua> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huevo_escalfado
<libertcharrua> te desafio a que encuentres el huevo en la foto que ilustra ese artículo
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ gran googleador
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> LoKoMurdoK, como estas
<LoKoMurdoK> excelente
<LoKoMurdoK> como estan todos 
 * magu42 quiere estar en Panamá ahora
<magu42> LoKoMurdoK⟿ que temperatura tienes alli  ahora?
<libertcharrua> magu42, llévame contigo
<magu42> jeje   aeropuerto de carrasco  5ºc
<LoKoMurdoK> pera ya te digo 
<LoKoMurdoK> pero debe estar como en 30 y + hace calor
<magu42> que envidia LoKoMurdoK 
<libertcharrua> magu42,  antes que empiezela reunión http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYdT1OgiKg8
<libertcharrua> se los robe a los amigos de panama jeje
<PabloRubianes> buenas buenas
<libertcharrua> buenas noches PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<libertcharrua> yo bien
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes 
<libertcharrua> y tu PabloRubianes 
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ FUA  que pedalín tiene ese gaucho  jaja
<libertcharrua> que cuentas
<PabloRubianes> me dicen que vieron al creador de FB llorando con sus millones por los barrios de San Fransisco
<libertcharrua> si pobre jajja
<libertcharrua> eeh?
<PabloRubianes> se le acabo el negocio...
<libertcharrua> jajajaaj
<libertcharrua> como que se le acabó?
<PabloRubianes> google lanza google+
<PabloRubianes> la red social de google
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<libertcharrua> che la noticia sepuede compartir en facebook?
<PabloRubianes> si jajja
<libertcharrua> pero que google no habia sacado ya okrut?
<libertcharrua> que solo usan los brasileros
<magu42> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/06/google-la-red-social-que-busca-competir-con-facebook/
<PabloRubianes> si pero parece que orkut no ta bueno... lo use 2 dias
<PabloRubianes> pero parece que google+ va a tener videollamas grupales gratis!!!
<libertcharrua> PabloRubianes, te acuerdas de la espectativa por wave?
<libertcharrua> estaba bueno
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, wave era buenisimo!!!
<libertcharrua> pero lo dificil es que la gente lo use
<PabloRubianes> pero la gente es media tonta
<libertcharrua> jaja em aprece o estamos de acuerdo?
<PabloRubianes> si...
<libertcharrua> y el buzz hay gente que lo usa 
<PabloRubianes> yo respondo
<libertcharrua> mas similar a twiter creo yo
<PabloRubianes> si pero twitter esta mejor
<PabloRubianes> magu42, yo so;e o vos tenias los links para poner sky.fm en banshee?
<PabloRubianes> yo encontre los de absolute radio
<magu42> los de sky.fm no PabloRubianes 
<magu42> virus los tiene
<PabloRubianes> yo los supe tener
<magu42> pero está laburando ahora 
<magu42> recien se fué
<PabloRubianes> si ya se hablamos hoy
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> le tocó la noche según dijo,   y ....  al más nuevo siempre lo clavan , es la ley  
<PabloRubianes> si creo que lo jodieron
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> derecho de piso que le dicen 
<PabloRubianes> pero no se si estaba solo... creo que se quedaban todos
<PabloRubianes> no se como era el asunto hable poco hoy con el ... estuve al palo
<magu42> normalmente los veteranos eligen y al nuevo va de noche y los fines de semana , fiestas y todo lo que nadie quiere
<magu42> salvo que fuera algo grave , entonces se quedan todos 
<PabloRubianes> me imagine... 
<PabloRubianes> por suerte lo mio es 9 a 6
<PabloRubianes> a menos que pase una debacle....
<PabloRubianes> y por ahora solo una vez paso... pero se soluciono 6:15
<magu42> jeje   esperemos que no!!
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<magu42> te puedo ofrecer:
<magu42> http://www.internet-radio.org.uk/stations/jazz/
<magu42> http://www.internet-radio.org.uk/stations/blues/
<magu42> los links que terminan en pls los copias y los pegas en banshee
<magu42>          buenas  noches   gente  !!
<facu-punk> hola
<libertcharrua> buenas tardes
<libertcharrua> LoKoMurdoK, se quedo a dormir acá?
<LoKoMurdoK> jajajajaja
<LoKoMurdoK> ubuntu-uy add to favorites channels
<LoKoMurdoK> xD
<LoKoMurdoK> ./channel add -auto #ubuntu-uy FreeNode
<LoKoMurdoK> xD
<LoKoMurdoK> libertcharrua: 
<libertcharrua> aah cierto jej
<invitado> Hola miren apple le copia la nube a ubuntu one http://www.apple.com/
<invitado> ¿Opinion de ubuntu a kubuntu?
<invitado> 11.04
<invitado> porque nadie responde?
<libertcharrua> holas
<libertcharrua> como estas
<invitado> bien, preocupado porque entro en el dia de ayer y hoy y nadie me responde
<libertcharrua> algunos dejan conectado y se van a hacer la siesta jaja
<invitado> queria contarles que al parecer apple le copia a ubuntu la nube
<libertcharrua> o están trabajando
<libertcharrua> si no pasa nada no preocupa eso
<libertcharrua> al menos a mi no me quita el sueño
<invitado> que ubuntu usas?
<libertcharrua> ninguno
<invitado> bueno entonces que sistema operativo
<libertcharrua> win7
<invitado> ?
<libertcharrua> naa es broma
<invitado> entonces porque sos miembro de ubuntu uruguay?
<libertcharrua> debian squeeze
<invitado> mmm y que opinion hay de ubuntu vs kubuntu
<libertcharrua> no me gusta kde por lo tanto no uso kubuntu
<libertcharrua> pero si te fijas todos los sistemas sirven para lo mismo
<invitado> si pero resulta que unity no me gusta entonces parece mejor el kde de 11.04
<libertcharrua> usa ubuntu con gnome tradicional
<invitado> el 10.10
<libertcharrua> lo eliges al comenzar sesión donde pones tu usuario y contraseña
<libertcharrua> no
<libertcharrua> el 11.04
<libertcharrua> donde pones tu usuario y contraseña
<invitado> aja ahi estaba el truco
<libertcharrua> eliges abajo elegir sesión
<libertcharrua> y ahí pones gnome tradicional
<libertcharrua> no se que pasara en futuras ediciones de ubuntu si todavia seguira con esa opción
<invitado> hay que descargarlo o ya viene porque i dont have internet
<libertcharrua> ya lo tiene
<libertcharrua> no me hables en ingles no lo comprendo ese idioma 
<libertcharrua> si vuelves hablarme en ingles no respondo nunca mas nada
<invitado> que suerte, me preguntaba lo mismo si seguiran sacando el ubuntu con unity porque la verdad no me gusta porque no hay barra de tareas y todo se oculta y es confuso
<invitado> perdon
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-30
<virusuy> tengo invitaciones para Google+
<virusuy> esta bastante mejorcito que Facebook
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-01
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<magu42> holas
<PabloRubianes> como andas magu42 
<PabloRubianes> yo probando google+ me llego la invitacion recien
<magu42> bien y vos?
<magu42> yo compilando unas porquerias que no deberia  jeje
<PabloRubianes> jajja
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ a virusuy lo tienen allá todavía?
<PabloRubianes> ni idea... como no estamos en el mismo edificio no lo veo
<PabloRubianes> solo le chateo
<PabloRubianes> pero en el trabajo est
<magu42> si no anda por acá es que lo mandaron a laburar de noche otra vez  jeje
<PabloRubianes> le hable hace un rato y quedamos de probar la videoconferencia de google+ 
<PabloRubianes> pero no lo vi mas
<magu42> tiene videoconferencia google+  pensé que eso estaba en webrtc  que es de google precisamente
<PabloRubianes> es de google+
<PabloRubianes> pero es videoconferencia grupal simultanea
<PabloRubianes> una locura
<PabloRubianes> como un skype grupal via web
<magu42> lo decia por esto  http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2011/06/webrtc-el-futuro-estandar-para.html
<magu42> pero no me habia quedado claro
<magu42> shhhh  llegó
<magu42> ups
<libertcharrua> buenas noches chei
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> omo andan
<magu42> que dice don libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> bueno veras
<libertcharrua> el miercoles cobre un cheque
<PabloRubianes> y el jueves no te queda mas_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<libertcharrua> y me lo gaste todito jaja
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ se paga la vuelta
<magu42> :-(
<libertcharrua> me compré una cámara de video
<libertcharrua> y un play 2
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ está pa la joda
<libertcharrua> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-101657660-filmadora-benq-m22-full-hd-1080p-sd-4-gb-touchgtia-1-ano-_JM
<libertcharrua> filma abstante bien y
<libertcharrua> en .avi nada d eformatos raros ue depsues hay que andar editando
<libertcharrua> y lo mejor
<libertcharrua> la conecto en debian y arranca de una loco de una
<libertcharrua> no hay que andar sacando la memoria sd
<PabloRubianes> ves que en google son cra', hay que instalar un plug-in para lo del video
<libertcharrua> ni nada le meto el cable al usb y anda 
<PabloRubianes> y te dan el .deb
<PabloRubianes> magu42, http://www.youtube.com/user/Google#p/c/F3DFB800F05F551A/3/Tku1vJeuzH4
<libertcharrua> el .deb pa que PabloRubianes ?
<magu42> me gusta el aviso de ML donde dice ;  Compatibilidad de Windows ® 7	bloqueo de AF / Detección de la Cara / Touch AE / Detección de movimiento / modo nocturno / compensación de contraluz
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, mira el video
<PabloRubianes> ahi explica todo
 * magu42 espera al modem 3g :-(
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<libertcharrua> me estás tomando el pelo che
<magu42> muy lindo el video PabloRubianes , pero explicar no explica nada  jaja
<PabloRubianes> pero es eso... videoconferencia a granel
<magu42> usas webrtc  o no )
<PabloRubianes> todavia no lo use
<magu42> usa*
<magu42> ahhh  ok
<PabloRubianes> es google voice... creo que es lo mismo
<magu42> es como ustream pero todo en uno
<magu42> y otra tecnologia espero ,porque con 256 de subida se complica
<magu42> para nos
<libertcharrua> también compré una play dos
<libertcharrua> play 2
<libertcharrua> lo que significa que ya ni pinta una partición wintendo jejjeej
<magu42> repito libertcharrua está para la joda 
<magu42> no compró nada serio
<libertcharrua> despues lllegué a casa y pienso
<libertcharrua> que hiceee que bolu...
<libertcharrua> pero ta 
<magu42> que te quiten lo bailado
<magu42> o lo por bailar
<magu42> chau tu querido win 7  libertcharrua   jaja
<libertcharrua> xp
<magu42> jeje    se igual
<libertcharrua> win 7 trajo problemas con las dll
<magu42> que raro , si anda taaaan bien
<libertcharrua> el que "compré" yo no
<libertcharrua> checomo se puede describir la grapa a alguien extranjero?
<libertcharrua> le dije a uno que estaba tomando una grapita miel 
<libertcharrua> y no sabe que es eso
<libertcharrua> perdón
<libertcharrua> capaz estavan hablando algo serio
<libertcharrua> y yo meta meter boberas
<magu42> hablabamos de todo un poco li
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ 
<libertcharrua> salú entonces
<libertcharrua> brindo por elllo
<magu42> la grapa es el destilado del ollejo (orujo) que es lo que sobra de cuando se hace el vino
<libertcharrua> brindo por ubuntu 
<magu42> en chile le dicen pisco
<magu42> en españa . agua ardiente
<libertcharrua> y en panama? jaaajja
<magu42> y nosotros grapa
<magu42> cuando vengas a visitarme te convido con una casera que no has probado en tu vida
<magu42> made in magu42
<libertcharrua> che virusuy ofrecia invitaciones a google+ ayer alguien tiene?
<libertcharrua> ah mira asi que haces grapa?
<magu42> sip
<libertcharrua> y haces vino también supongo
<magu42> claro
<libertcharrua> siendo que que es lo que me dijiste
<magu42> hacemos alcoholes varios
<magu42> hijo de gallegos , que se le va a hacer
<libertcharrua> uu una gallego que viovia al fondo de casa le paso un cuaderno lleno de recetas de vinos a mi padre cuando yo era niño
<libertcharrua> el viejo sabia de todo sobre vinos
<libertcharrua> que esta uva pa darle color que la otra pa no se que jaja
<magu42> nosotros no sabemos nada , pero hacemos igual  jaja
<libertcharrua> o al menos hablaba
<libertcharrua> bah habla don Cerdiña jaja
<magu42> hace 40 años que hacemos , y todos los años hacemos algo diferente
<libertcharrua> con la z
<libertcharrua> jajjjjajja
<libertcharrua> no se sabe que sale entonces
<libertcharrua> que tienes piletas de hormigón?
<libertcharrua> o toneles de roble?
<magu42> mas o menos si,  pero seguimos experimentando y haciendo otros vinos
<libertcharrua> magu42, cosecha del 2000
<libertcharrua> tanat
<magu42> de fibrocemento pintados con una pintura epoxi para vino
<libertcharrua> sii la conozco
<libertcharrua> pintábamos tanques de agua con pintura epoxi para cubas binarias
<magu42> tanat , tanat rosé , cabernet , merlot moscatel
<libertcharrua> o será vinarias?
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> dos componentes
<magu42> esa misma
<libertcharrua> si demorabas quedaban durísimo e intrabajable jajja
<magu42> media amarilla
<libertcharrua> si color ocre creo era
<magu42> esa misma
<libertcharrua> los rodillos los tirábamos no valia la pena usar diluyente
<magu42> es mas caro el diluyente que los rodillos
<libertcharrua> mi ex patyrón habia tenido una bodega en melilla
<libertcharrua> y por eso se le ocurrió que si servia para el vino servia para el agua
<libertcharrua> tapa fisuras y después 
<libertcharrua> los tanques los limpiabamos con un trapo de piso no mas
<libertcharrua> no precisaba hidrolavado
<magu42> es un material increible , no se le pega nada
<libertcharrua> el epoxi que biene para tanques de agua propiamente es una porqueria
<magu42> el blanco
<libertcharrua> si
<libertcharrua> si lo pasas mal se hace globitos
<magu42> tenemos un tanque de ese blanco cuando no sabiamos del ocre , igual anda 
<libertcharrua> y si lo pasas bien no, pero se le adihere toda la mugre
<libertcharrua> el ocre es mas caro creo pero realmente vale la pena
<magu42> ahhh   si , tenes que tener cuidado con el polvo y la mugre , se arrastra 
<magu42> el ocre es mas caro
<magu42> pero es una sola vez !!
<libertcharrua> si pero lo vale
<libertcharrua> si muy cierto
<magu42> yes
<libertcharrua> y nosotros pasábamos dos manos aunque creo recordar se recomiendan 7
<magu42> resumidas cuentas , el dia que me visites , te invitaré con una grapa que te duerme los labios   jaja
<libertcharrua> o era el blanco?
<libertcharrua> jaajaa acepto encantado 
<magu42> hecho
<magu42> tengo que ir a medir a la bodega primero , el gallego hace y no mide nada , puede tener 40 o 60º  
<magu42> él no mide nada
<magu42> tenemos que ir con mi hermano a ordenar 
<libertcharrua> ah tienes un empleado gallego?
<magu42> jajajajaja
<magu42> mi viejo
<libertcharrua> los gallegos hacen
<libertcharrua> y hacen
<libertcharrua> el suegro de ese ex patr´on mio
<libertcharrua> era de descendencia vasca
<libertcharrua> le faltaba la boina
<libertcharrua> 72 años y laburaba mas que cualquiera
<libertcharrua> y llegaba a la casa y se ponia a cortar el pasto
<magu42> mi viejo tiene 74 , retirado hace rato , pero está en la Paloma reconstuyendo el techo de la cabaña ,  en junio!!!!
<libertcharrua> nunca entenderé a los gallegos pareciera que su hobby fuera trabajar jajaj
<libertcharrua> si viste jajaj
<magu42> es el hobby
<libertcharrua> impresionante
<magu42> jajaj
<magu42> mi viejo empezó a laburar a los 9 años y no ha parado
<libertcharrua> los veo y me canso
<magu42> jajajaja
<Naudy> hola EduardoR
<EduardoR> hola, estaba viendo lo interesante de los hobbies
<libertcharrua> en piriápolis habia un gallego podrido en plata 
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ dejemos de nuestras cosas , hay gente seria en la sala
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> jaja
<libertcharrua> si ceirto jajaja
<magu42> que dice EduardoR ?
<libertcharrua> com estás tu EduardoR 
<magu42> la mano va de UD
<EduardoR> y me vieran haciendo horas extras instalando ubuntu, tampoco entenderían...
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<EduardoR> perdón, me equivoqué, era Debian
<libertcharrua> bueno es que una migración a ubuntu es un placer 
<EduardoR> casi que por primera vez instalo un servidor Debian
<libertcharrua> ah que bien en alguna empresa
<libertcharrua> ??
<EduardoR> en el museo
<EduardoR> nada del otro mundo, bien básico
<EduardoR> un P II de 300MHZ
<EduardoR> 128MB REAM
<EduardoR> RAM
<EduardoR> y 4 tarjetas de RED !
<EduardoR> pobre!
<magu42> para esos menesteres tenes a virusuy,  EduardoR , que se dedico a eso por largo rato
<EduardoR> y sin entroprno gráfico ni nada
<magu42> servidores debian 
<EduardoR> yo quise empezar de abajo :)
<magu42> pa aprender
<EduardoR> hace años que uso unas "cosas" con kernel 2.4
<EduardoR> y ya no da para mas eso
<magu42> a lo macho , y con un cuaderno con los comandos
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> casi casi
 * magu42 sin su cuaderno está perdido  :-(
<EduardoR> perdido mal, horas para que las 4 tarjetas se detectaran bien
<EduardoR> es un Lenny, y las tarjetas rotaban los ethX
<magu42> porque lenny ?
<EduardoR> en cada reinicio se cambiaban
<EduardoR> tenía un CD ya quemado, es triste, no?
<EduardoR> tan malo es?
<EduardoR> el 6.0 es de hace muy poco, no?
<magu42> claro !!!  como no tenés ancho de banda ahi    jajaj
<EduardoR> jajaja
<magu42> con lenny fue que quedé pelado
<EduardoR> y encima use el Net install
<magu42> con squeeze , me está creciendo de vuelta
<magu42> squeeze +1
<libertcharrua> squeeze +1 también jajaja
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> opté por la solidez
<magu42> pero vos lo tenés en testing
<libertcharrua> no
<EduardoR> bueno, server de 128MB, tampoco quería la gran cosa
<libertcharrua> squeeze 
<magu42> bien ahi libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> antes siemrpe usaba testing 
<libertcharrua> pero me di cuenta que no notaba la diferencia jaja
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ el squeeze anda igual en es maquina 
<libertcharrua> hasta me atreví con sid una vez
<libertcharrua> hace años
<libertcharrua> y no noté la tan mentada inestabilidad
<EduardoR> ahora, digo yo, no entiendo que tiene de bueno tener todo para hacer a mano, en lugares diferentes
<magu42> debian testing , es ubuntu.    debian sid es una timba
<libertcharrua> com así ed
<EduardoR> es ubuntu a puro PPA
<magu42> eso
<magu42> <EduardoR> ahora, digo yo, no entiendo que tiene de bueno tener todo para hacer a mano, en lugares diferentes
<magu42> no entendi EduardoR 
<EduardoR> pero yo usaba BrazilFW que es un Linux 2.4 con varios scripts y se configura por Web
<libertcharrua> yo tampoco 
<magu42> brazilfw  anda de vuelo
<EduardoR> no es el gran proyecto, solo define las tarjetas y con modulos se instala hasta OpenVPN
<EduardoR> pero es reviejo
<magu42> lo probé un tiempo, pero es como para hacer un router 
<EduardoR> el kernel no se actualiza hace años
<magu42> no un server
<EduardoR> opss, y cual es la diferencia?
<EduardoR> yo quiero un router
<magu42> es para hacer un router con una pc
<magu42> debian te sirve como servidor 
<EduardoR> claro, pero un router no le puedo poner 4 tarjetas de red
<magu42> o como lo que quiras
<magu42> quieras*
<magu42> en brazilfw si podés , y hacer bondig con ellas también
<EduardoR> ta, pero volviendo al tema, para configuar tarjetas /etc/network/interfaces, para 
<EduardoR> convertirlo en router ip-forwarding por montones de lados mas
<libertcharrua> bueno me voy lendo por hoy
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> chau  libertcharrua 
<EduardoR> bueno, chaucito
<EduardoR> es una pesadilla
<magu42> ahhh eso si 
<EduardoR> no encuentro la ventaja de hacerlo tan demencialemnte complicado
<magu42> y la documentación deja mucho que desear
<magu42> el grueso está en portugués
<EduardoR> intenté con el CD de Ubuntu Server 10.10 del día del Lanzamiento
<EduardoR> y era de 64 bits
<EduardoR> al P II no le gustó
<EduardoR> para documentacion en Portugués vuelvo al BRAZILFW
<magu42> me parece que para lo que querés hacer , un netinstall de squeeze
<magu42> si me referia a brazilfw ,, perdón
<EduardoR> haa, ok
<magu42> te recomiendo que hables con virusuy
<magu42> sabe un monton de esto
<EduardoR> Capeluto me dijo que pusiera el Webadmin
<magu42> instalba servers con debian hasta hace unos dias
<magu42> más que él por acá ni hablar!!
<EduardoR> pero en Ubuntu Wiki, decía que no lo recomendaban
<EduardoR> encontré el EBox, un Ubuntu Server con administración Web 
<EduardoR> pero es pesadísimo
<magu42> pahhh   ni de nombre!!
<EduardoR> todo corre con Perl, y eso lo hace imposible
<EduardoR> es Español
<EduardoR> pero toda la documentacion está en inglés
<PabloRubianes> bueno volvi
<EduardoR> hola 
<PabloRubianes> en que andan?
<magu42> ahhh claro volvé cuando quieras!!!!!
<EduardoR> yo, maldiciendo a Debian
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> instalando un router con debian pelado
<magu42> shhh chi chi shi   EduardoR 
<EduardoR> je
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> es un embole!
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> en ubuntu eso no pasa jajaja
<EduardoR> lo bueno que pruebo los archivos de conf en Ubuntu, y corto y pego en Debian
<EduardoR> la cosa que tengo 4 tarjetas de red
<EduardoR> es medio demente, lo se
<EduardoR> pero quiero separar redes que no deben juntarse
<EduardoR> ahora necesito algun generador de Firewals
<EduardoR> de Iptables
<EduardoR> se que hay varios
<EduardoR> tengo que buscar
<PabloRubianes> ni idea nunca me puse a hacer algo tan nerd :P
<EduardoR> jajaja, voy a probar Firewall Builder
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ te reitero , virusuy eso lo hace de memoria , no sé como hace pero se lo acuerda todo de memoria
<EduardoR> ya logré que andubieran las rutas
<magu42> la juventud supongo
<EduardoR> si, yo miro el monitor del costado cada 4 letras
<magu42> me ha sacado de mas de un brete con mi debian , después de hacer lo que no debo , claro
<EduardoR> yo estoy considerando copiar las reglas del BrazilFW
<EduardoR> pero con este hice algo bien nerd, las eth están renombradas
<PabloRubianes> lo que si estuve haciendo es joder con conky
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ y su amado conky
<EduardoR> ethadsl, ethlan0, ethlan1, eth
<PabloRubianes> ahora encontre un script de LUA que te hace unas estadisticas del sistema con aros que esta genial
<PabloRubianes> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pablorubianes-uy/Pantallazo.png
<EduardoR> cool
<magu42> y el tipo tiene el coraje de decir "cosas tan nerd"  y nos manda ese escritorio    jajajaja
<magu42> 00:47 PabloRubianes> ni idea nunca me puse a hacer algo tan nerd :P
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> llámese "eufemismo"
<PabloRubianes> jajajajaja
<PabloRubianes> en realidad lo modifique de uno que ya venia
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> pero quedo buenazo
<EduardoR> había unos buenos en WebUpg8. Eran de esos?
<PabloRubianes> no me acuerdo de donde lo saque creo que de ahi
<PabloRubianes> pero tuve que editarlo porque no quedaba bien distribuido
<PabloRubianes> pasa por la resolucion de pantalla
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui el calienta camas me espera jejej
<magu42> buenas noches
<EduardoR> bye
<EduardoR> exit
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-03
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> tengo un pequeño problemita al intentar
<pandote> instalar el dispositivo movil de antel
<pandote> de internet
<pandote> no me lo puede abrir 
<pandote> :(
<Triviox> mm que marca tenes pandote? y que versión de ubuntu usas? ahora ya no uso el internet movil, pero hace unos meses lo tenia..
<pandote> 10.10
<pandote> marca de que?
<Triviox> el modem
<pandote> antel
<Triviox> pero es inalambrico, es hawai, alcatel..?
<pandote> hawai
<Triviox> hawei*
<Triviox> eso
<pandote> huawei 
<pandote> model e1756
<Triviox> mmm no da problemas xa reconocer x lo que se;  x lo que te leo en ubuntu-es el problema es que no te lo esta reconociendo como modem
<Triviox> sino como unidad de disco; en la 10.10 ese problema x lo que se debia estar solucionado (yo lo tuve en la 10.04)
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> tengo un problemita con los .exe
<pandote> como ubuntu no se da cuenta que .exe = a ejecutable
<pandote> cuando le doy 2 click no me lo lee como ejecutable :/ 
<pandote> como puedo hacer para convertirlo a ejecutable
<pandote> virusuy,carlos,arescorpio, alguno que me dija plz :(
<Carlos> Hola, ¿como estas?
<Carlos> Pandote
<Carlos> Los .exe para hacerlos correr en Linux tenes que instalar desde el Centro de Software Ubuntu el programa Wine
<Carlos> y ahi vas a poder ejecutar los .exe
<pandote> bien
<pandote> si ya lo  tengo el wine
<pandote> pero tengo que abrirlo y me divide la ram ademas de que es lo mismo que usar windows :/
<pandote> no hay ninguna forma de correrlo en ubuntu?
<Carlos> o si no hay una otro que lo conozco para los juegos que se llama Playonlinux
<Carlos> si no no sabria decirte
<Carlos> que programa de Windows queres correr el linux?
<Carlos> ¿buscastes alguno similar en ubuntu?
<pandote> no es un programa de windows
<pandote> es simplemente es esta en .exe
<pandote> y no lo acepta ubuntu
<pandote> que*
<Carlos> y de que sistema es?
<Carlos> o mejor 
<Carlos> qeu programa e
<Carlos> que programa es?*
<pandote> partypoker
<Carlos> que es? 
<Carlos> es algun plug in de alguna pagina?
<Carlos> no lo conozco
<marcos> hola!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-25
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-26
<ubuntero> Ni idea como funciona esto, pero se me ocurre que tal vez me puedan ayudar. Quiero formatera mi computadora, eliminar windows xp e instalar linux en mi computadora (estoy bajando ubuntu 12.04). Me vendría bien una explicación simple, porque estoy leyendo foros y demás, pero todo me resulta bastante complejo.
<danielmato> buenas
<dylan66> hola danielmato 
<danielmato> voy a abrir la puerta, ya vuelvo
<Seba> Hola
<Seba> hay alguien responsable de la web?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-27
<virusuy> aloha terricolas
<Triviox> buenas virusuy  =)
<virusuy> que contas Triviox 
<ubuntero> Hola
<ubuntero> alguien sabe si se puede instalar IE8 en ubuntu 12.04 en forma efectiva?
<ratman> nas virusuy
<virusuy> ratman, hola
<ratman> como va
<virusuy> todo bien por suerte
<ratman> :)
<virusuy> vos?
<ratman> bien tirando 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-28
<virusuy> ratman, vamo' arriba :-D
<ratman> a dodne
<ratman> jjeje
<Triviox> buenas noches (por decir algo, con esta lluvia y humedad..) a todos y todas :)
<Triviox> bah, retiro el todas, creo que somos solo todos..
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> como andas Triviox 
<Triviox> bien, pasado por agua pero bien
<Triviox> van el sáb?..
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-29
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-30
<jorge> Hola! buen dia! soy usurio resignado de la ventana que lo eh dejado de usar hace 3 meses y estoy usando Ubuntu 12.04 y tenia instalado el escritorio de gnome classic. Ayer sin querer patie el enchufe y se me apago la pc al prenderla me salio un "cartel" que noce que decia y no me creran pero moviendo el mause hice clic sobre uno de los botones. El "problema" es que se me desaparecieron todos...
<jorge> los botones de apagar, la hora, la conecxion, de la barra supeiror. Pensaba desistalar el escritorio y instalarlo de nuevo, pero vengo desde hace un rato buscando el comando para la consola en google y no encuentro solucion. ¿Que me aconsejan? la verdad que no se que hacer soy nuevo en esto de linux, agradezco su ateción =)
<danielf> PabloRubianes: Hola, ¿Cómo va el taller de Ubuntu?
<PabloRubianes> esta empezando
<danielf> parece que no les llegó el cambio de hora...
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<PabloRubianes> okijof
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-01
<dylan66> yo solo la prendo 4 o 5 horas de noche
<mario_c> hola
<mario_c> que dice la gente linuxera
<ratman> holas
<virusuy> ratman: aloha
<ratman> como va
<virusuy> probando arch
<virusuy> en una maquina virtual
<dylan66> arch o arch bang?
<virusuy> arch
<dylan66> la instalcion es bastante engorrosa no?
<virusuy> no tanto
<virusuy> tiene sus cosas
<virusuy> es muy customizable, digamos
<dylan66> una vez intente instalarlo hace tiempo y habia que elegir muchas cosas
<virusuy> jaja
<virusuy> hay que dedicarle tiempo, si
<ratman> para un dia lluvioso como hoy
<virusuy> exacto :-D
<dylan66> hay que animarse e instalarlo en disco
<dylan66> en maquina virtual no vale jeje
<virusuy> jajaja
<ratman> http://www.lp.com.uy/foros/topic/132543-diablo-3-en-linux-probado-en-ubuntu-1204/
<virusuy> fuck, arranca a llover y tenia ropa afuera ¬¬
<virusuy> soy el mejor
<virusuy> selecciono paquetes que no preciso ¬¬
<virusuy> vamos a ver que sale de todo esto, la idea es arch + xfce
<dylan66> sera muy liviano eso
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> es la idea
 * virusuy va a hacerse un café para continuar con la instalación
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-24
<ubuntero> hay alguien conectado?
<asterismo> hola
<ubuntero> alguien que hable español ???
<ratman> hola
<ratman> creo que trodos
<ratman> es si se dan cuenta que hay alguien 
<ratman> :)
<ubuntero> ja ja que bueno
<ubuntero> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<ratman> cuando veas que no respondemos 
<ratman> di los nick
<ratman> por ejemplo ratman
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> y ahi mesale un aviso 
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> :)
<ratman> bienvenido a la luz
<ubuntero> esoy con un problema de arranque en ubuntu dado que vengo desde win 7
<ubuntero> gracias
<ratman> umm creo que tengo que dejar de ver viaje a las estrellas
<ratman> que es lo que sucede
<ubuntero> mi primer problema es que no logro generar una vpn 
<ratman> una vpn 
<ratman> quieres conectarte a una
<ubuntero> quiero enlasar ubuntu y win 7 por vpn
<ratman> a ver 
<ratman> tienes 2 equipos
<ratman> una con win7 y otra con ubuntu
<ubuntero> tengo dos pc una con cada sistema
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> bien 
<ratman> si configuras la red
<ratman> y ambos sistemas estabn en el mismo grupo 
<ratman> de trabajo 
<ratman> deberian verse
<ratman> bueno desde ubuntu deberias ver el win7
<ubuntero> en ubuntu me dice que no puede levantar el servicio
<ubuntero> tengo un ubuntu recien instalado
<ratman> a ver
<ubuntero> se que es todo un tema por lo que me seria de gran ayuda algun tutorial que sepas este bien
<ratman> yo primeramente 
<ratman> instalaria samba
<ratman> pregunta 
<ratman> te digo pasos graficos
<ratman> o no te asustas de la consola
<ratman> ?
<ubuntero> graficos dado que soy nuevo en esto
<ratman> abre el centro de software
<ratman> por en el boton del logo de ubuntu
<ratman> centro 
<ratman> y te tiene que salir primero 
<ubuntero> ahora tengo la not apagada se puede respaldar este chat y luego lo haga
<ratman> copia el texto a un gedit
<ratman> pintas con el mouse y listo 
<ubuntero> claro que tonto soy
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> ahi busca samba 
<ratman> deveria ser el priemro o segundo 
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> instala eso y mira si con eso ya vez el otro equipo
<ratman> si aun no lo vez ahi hay que verlo por otro lado 
<ubuntero> pero a la hora de conectar sist que seguridad tiene es como una vpn
<ratman> estoy suponiendo que no tienes problemas de red
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-25
<ratman> que a internet accedes
<ubuntero> fibra optica
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> pera
<ratman> yo estoy suponiedo una red en tu casa
<ratman> con dos equipos
<ubuntero> ok
<ubuntero> pero
<ratman> esplicame entonses como es el tema
<ubuntero> quiero instalar un softphone en mi notb
<ratman> ok
<ubuntero> con adsl movil
<ubuntero> y viajar 
<ubuntero> y poder llamar a casa
<ubuntero> atraves de vpn
<ratman> bien 
<ratman> asi que lo que tenemos son 2 computadoras conectadas por internet
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> no por una red local
<ubuntero> no es la idea
<ubuntero> por eso lo de la vpn
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> la vpn ya la cuentas o es lo que queires configurar en el ubuntu
<ubuntero> tengo un elastix y quiero que se registre mi softphone por vpn desde la notb
<ubuntero> es lo que quiero configurar
<ubuntero> el server o sea la pc de casa tiene el win 7
<ratman> a ver si entendi 
<ratman> en tu casa tienes un win7 
<ubuntero> el elastix corriendo en una pc virtual sobre win 7
<ratman> y un equipos con elastic
<ratman> en virtual
<ubuntero> virtual
<ubuntero> el elastix
<ubuntero> win 7 es la plataforma
<ratman> bien
<ratman> bueno 
<ubuntero> se complico el partido ja ja
<ratman> quien te brinda los servivios de vpn
<ratman> el router
<ratman> o te falta configurar 
<ubuntero> quiero usar los clientes por defecto de los sistemas
<ratman> son clientes
<ubuntero> que se vean y nada mas
<ratman> pero para tener una vpn necesitas un server
<ubuntero> en el router le abrire un puerto y nada mas
<ubuntero> de ultima que sea el ubuntu mi server
<ratman> ta pero no puedes usar vpn sin serv3er
<ubuntero> se puede ???
<ratman> el ubuntu es el que tu te llevas
<ratman> por lo que entendi 
<ubuntero> si
<ratman> y es el que marca
<ratman> conectandose a si mismo 
<ratman> no llegaras a los otros
<ubuntero> me perdi
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> hay 2 temas
<ubuntero> si
<ratman> ubuntero mira algo que te puse por un privado 
<ubuntero> como hago eso
<ratman> no te salio uan ventana con mi nock 
<ubuntero> nop solo tu nombre se puso rojo
<ratman> ok
<ratman> veamso tienes un 2 equipos que salen a internet
<ubuntero> si
<ratman> y un laptop que se conectaran a ellos
<ubuntero> no un laptop y mi pc de escritorio
<ratman> oki 
<ubuntero> quiero que se pueda hablar entre ellas
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> pero lo quieres hacer por internet
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> hay 2 temas
<ubuntero> asi si viajo hablo gratis
<ratman> estamso en urugauy 
<ratman> y las ips cambian
<ubuntero> si
<ratman> eso se soluciona
<ubuntero> pagando ???
<ratman> hay servicios gratis
<ubuntero> bien ahi
<ratman> bien 
<ratman> asi que 
<ratman> supongamso que tu ip de tu casa
<ratman> es la que queda fija
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> porque es a la que te conectaras
<ratman> desde el laptop 
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> que es 3g o lo que sea
<ratman> asi que el laptop es el cliente
<ubuntero> ip publica???
<ubuntero> lapt cliente si
<ratman> quedaria como una ip fija??
<ratman> hay hay 2 formas
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> una la que dices que seria la mas prolija
<ratman> pero primero hablare de la otra
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> conf el router para que el puerto dos softphne valla al asterix
<ratman> supongo o como se llamaba
<ubuntero> ok
<ubuntero> elastix
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> Elastix
<ratman> y ahi ya llamas
<ratman> ahi no necesitas uan vpn 
<ubuntero> guau asi nomas
<ratman> la opcion de la vpn
<ratman> neceita un servidor 
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> o alguien que haga de server
<ratman> de vpn 
<ratman> http://ubunlog.com/instala-tu-propio-servidor-vpn-con-openvpn-en-ubuntu-10-04-server/
<ratman> es viejo este
<ratman> tendria que buscar algo mas nuevo pero los pasos deberian darte la idea
<ubuntero> camina con 12.04
<ubuntero> ok 
<ratman> http://www.deigher.com/2012/07/instalar-openvpn-en-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<ratman> pero te dara algo mas de trabajo 
<ratman> hay un servicio llamado noip 
<ubuntero> ok lo conosco
<ratman> es gratis te arregla el tema de la ip dinamica
<ubuntero> ok
<ubuntero> se instala un cliente en win 7 en este caso
<ubuntero> cliente no-ip
<ratman> en el local no lo necesitaria
<ubuntero> ok lo intentare y comento luego gracias y como hago para poder comentarte mi abance
<ratman> mi mail es ratman26 de gmail
<ubuntero> si es que te interesa claro
<ubuntero> ok estamos en contacto gracias
<ratman> de nada
<calisto> ratman: como te fue en la mesa?
<ratman> no me toco jeje
<ratman> igual gane 5 dias
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> porque quede de reten
<ratman> hola tiagoscd 
<ratman> hola Triviox 
<tiagoscd> ratman: hola :)
<Triviox> como va ratman ! :D
<ratman> :)
<ratman> como les va
<Triviox> tranqui, buscando los drivers xa mi impresora.. se me volaron desp del ultimo dist-upgrade
<ratman> siemre hay que guardar esas cosas
<Triviox> Creo q los encontré, espero no hayan cambiado las dependencias..
<ratman> :)
<Triviox> mierd.. me pide un reset.. vamos a ver si esto sirvió para el bendito scanner http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=76930
<Triviox> los veo en un rato
<Triviox> :) Funcionó!.. ya puedo usar el scanner sin root :D
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox> y todo nació porque quería imprimir el calendario de actividades que hay por los 40 años del golpe.. organizan udelar, imm, madres y familiares, crysol, entre otros.. 
<Triviox> por si te interesa http://www.fhuce.edu.uy/images/comunicacion/destacados/2013/junio/PROGRAMA40.pdf
<ratman> a ver
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-26
<CarlosNeyPastor_> magu42, 
<CarlosNeyPastor_> como andas?
<magu42> como va CarlosNeyPastor ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien 
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu
<CarlosNeyPastor> te mande un MP
<magu42> sep
<EduardoR1> hola
<magu42> que dice EduardoR 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ te boludié bastante en fb  jeje , me jui a dormir
<magu42> nas CarlosNeyPastor 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-27
<luis__> hola buen dia, que sepa configurar una vpn entre win 7 y ubuntu que me pueda asistir ???
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola luis__ 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> para hacer una conexion remota entre Windows y Ubuntu, lo que conozco y uso es Teamviwer
<CarlosNeyPastor> como solucion rapida
<luis__> el tema es que necesito una vpn para instalar un softphone en ubuntu y llamar al windows 7 a otro softphone 
<luis__> en win 7 tengo un elastix corriendo en una maquina virtual lo unico que necesito es que los dos equipos se vean atraves de internet
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-28
<ratman> cambio de pc
<ratman> ya vengo 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-29
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como como andas?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-23
<ratman> bueno me voy al sobre
<ratman> maniana a levantarne
<ratman> temprano
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-26
<magu42> rat
<magu42> ratman⟿ 
<Maximiliano_> Buenas! Tengo una consulta! Hay gente activa!?
<Maximiliano_> ... :|
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-28
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-29
<CarlosNeyPastor> PabloRubianes, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andaS?
#ubuntu-uy 2015-06-24
<ubuntero> hola gente
<ubuntero>  hay forma de conseguir un pendrive de linux  original
<ubuntero> ??
#ubuntu-uy 2016-06-27
<ubuntero> hi 
<ubuntero> hola estoy en uruguay
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> necesito ayua
<ubuntero> ayuda
#ubuntu-uy 2016-07-02
<jose__> holaaa
<jose__> hi
<asterismo> hola
<jose__> cual es el mejor cliente de irc?
#ubuntu-uy 2017-06-26
<konne> Salutacions.
#ubuntu-uy 2018-07-01
<rat-a> Que tal: Les parece bien esta definición de "hackear"?: "Es la aplicación de los conocimientos adquiridos acerca de un sistema determinado para aprovechar las soluciones de continuidad de dicho sistema, a fin de descubrir funciones no evidentes, implementar soluciones prácticas o acceder a recursos o activos normalmente no disponibles."
